# السعودية تغلق سفارتها وقنصلياتها بمصر وتستدعى سفيرها للتشاور



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*قررت المملكة العربية السعودية إغلاق سفارتها بالقاهرة واستدعاء سفيرها أحمد عبد العزيز القطان للتشاور.

وقال المستشار محمد سامى جمال الدين، المستشار القانونى للسفارة السعودية بالقاهرة لليوم السابع، إن السفير أحمد عبد العزيز القطان تلقى طلب الاستدعاء للتشاور من الرياض، مشيرا إلى أنه سيغادر برفقة طاقم السفارة القاهرة خلال ساعات.

وقال مصدر مسئول إنه نتيجة للمظاهرات والاحتجاجات غير المبررة التى حدثت أمام بعثات المملكة فى جمهورية مصر العربية ، ومحاولات اقتحامها وتهديد أمن وسلامة منسوبيها من الجنسيتين السعودية والمصرية، بما فى ذلك رفع الشعارات المعادية وانتهاك حرمة وسيادة البعثات الدبلوماسية، وبشكل مناف لكل الأعراف والقوانين الدولية.

ونتيجة لمحاولة المظاهرات تعطيل عمل السفارة والقنصلية عن القيام بواجباتها الدبلوماسية والقنصلية ومن بينها تسهيل سفر العمالة المصرية والمعتمرين والزائرين إلى المملكة.

قررت حكومة المملكة العربية السعودية استدعاء سفيرها للتشاور، وإغلاق سفارتها فى القاهرة وقنصلياتها فى كل من الإسكندرية والسويس.
*


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2012)

*هو في أيه ... مال السعودية بموضوع المظاهرات ... حد ينزل بالشرح*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*قالت وكالة الأنباء السعودية، إن العاهل السعودى، الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، وعد المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، بإعادة النظر فى قرار المملكة باستدعاء سفيرها لدى مصر للتشاور وإغلاق سفارتها فى القاهرة وقنصلياتها فى كل من الإسكندرية والسويس.

وأضافت الوكالة، أن خادم الحرمين الشريفين تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا اليوم السبت، من طنطاوى، تطرق فيه للعلاقات التاريخية التى تربط بين البلدين الشقيقين، آملاً أن تعيد المملكة النظر فى قرارها الأخير، وأن الملك عبد الله وعد بأنه سينظر فى هذا الأمر خلال الأيام المقبلة، وفقاً للظروف ومصلحة البلدين، التى تنبع من تاريخ طويل فى العلاقات الودية بين البلدين الشقيقين المملكة العربية السعودية وجمهورية مصر العربية.
*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2012)

> *واستدعاء سفيرها أحمد عبد العزيز القطان للتشاور.*



امممممم عايزين ياخدوا الرهينة اللى احنا واخدينها 

عشان منعرفش نلوى دراعهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*الجزيرة مباشر

الحكومة المصرية تعرب عن أسفها للأحداث التي صدرت عن بعض المواطنين ضد السفارة السعودية — !!!!!!

وجاء نص الاعتذار كالتالى :

تعرب الحكومة المصرية عن أسفها عن الحوادث الفردية التى صدرت عن بعض المواطنين ضد سفارة المملكة العربية السعودية الشقيقة بالقاهرة، والتى لا تعبر إلا عن رأى من قاموا بها وتستنكر الحكومة هذه التصرفات غير المسئولة وغير المحسوبة والتى تسىء إلى العلاقات المصرية-السعودية العميقة الجذور عبر التاريخ. إن مصر تكن كل التقدير والحب للشعب السعودى الشقيق والحكومة وخادم الحرمين الشريفين

*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أبريل 2012)

*يا أحباء إذا ما تحقق ذلك فسيكون خيراً على مصر ، خروج مصر من مخطط السعودية وقطر المستغل للدين لتحقيق المآرب الأميركية ، فأميركا درست أدياننا أكثر منا .*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

لا طبعا توتر العلاقه المصريه السعوديه مش هايكون خير ابدا كفايه العلاقات متوتره مع قطر و سوريا و اثيوبيا .. هذا طبعا بعيدا عن ادين الموضوع مكاسبنا السياسيه لا اكثر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أبريل 2012)

*مسلم مهذب انت صدقت ان العلاقات ستنقطع؟ 
علاقات مين اللي تنقطع؟ شوف سبب غلق السفاره مؤقت بدون ما تلتفت الى بهارات الزايده السبب هو  






			وصرّح مصدر سعودي مسؤول بأن إغلاق السفارة وسحب السفير جاء "نتيجة للمظاهرات والاحتجاجات غير المبررة، التي حدثت أمام بعثات المملكة في جمهورية مصر العربية، ومحاولات اقتحامها وتهديد أمن وسلامة منسوبيها من الجنسيتين السعودية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

غلقها مؤقت للمحافظه على ارواح العاملين فيها مش اكثر من كذا
ما ادري ليش مضخمينها في الفيس بوك والمواقع الاخرى ان الحج
اتلغى والعمره مافيش هذه مصر مو حيا الله دوله *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

تعالى ترجم ياياسر


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

اعرف يا اخت هيفاء .. و لذلك قلت توتر العلاقات لم اقول قطعها ... فالجميع يعلم ان العلاقات بين مصر والسعوديه هى اقوى ما يكون بالنسبه للبلدين على السواء 

فالسعوديه هى رأس الحربه المصريه فى المثلث الاسيوى ( الصين - باكستان - السعوديه ) المقاوم للسياسات الامريكيه وكذلك مصر بالنسبه للسعوديه هى الداعم الاستراتيجى الاول ... لكن هذا لا يمنع حزنى على ما يحدث 

وفى النهايه مصر والسعوديه بلد واحد وشعب واحد


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> وفى النهايه مصر والسعوديه بلد واحد وشعب واحد



*نووووووووووووووووووووو
هم بدو اسيويين....... واحنا افارقة من الحض*ر


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نووووووووووووووووووووو
> هم بدو اسيويين....... واحنا افارقة من الحض*ر




لا شعب واحد و اللى مش حاسس كده يبقى مش مصرى ... البدو اللى بتزدريهم دول هما اللى صرفوا علينا سلاح وبترول عشان نحرر بلدنا من اليهود .. واللى شايف غير كده يبقى عايش فى كوكب تانى .. 

ولولا العرب البدو لكانت الجنود الاسرائيليين فى الشوارع والحوارى المصريه بتدينا على قفانا .

وكنا هانروح طبعا نبوس رجل الامريكان المتقدمين المتحضرين بتوع حقوق الانسان عشان يطلعولنا اليهود .... والامريكان يقولولنا لا اصل قضيتهم مش ساخنه عشان نكلم فيها اليهود . 

ما ينكر الجميل الا قليل الاصل


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> لا شعب واحد و اللى مش حاسس كده يبقى مش مصرى ... البدو اللى بتزدريهم دول هما اللى صرفوا علينا سلاح وبترول عشان نحرر بلدنا من اليهود .. واللى شايف غير كده يبقى عايش فى كوكب تانى ..
> 
> ولولا العرب البدو لكانت الجنود الاسرائيليين فى الشوارع والحوارى المصريه بتدينا على قفانا .
> 
> ...



*فعلا ..... نسوا البدو التكية المصرية اللى كانت بتأكلهم .... فعلا قلة اصل

راجع تعليقات الوهابيين الذين اشتروكم فى هذا الرابط

http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/news/l...بالسعودية-بعد-انتقاده-للعاهل.aspx?&ref=viewhp*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أبريل 2012)

*مسلم شوف الصور احمد الجيزاني والمظبوطات قدامه
هو من وجه واضح انه انسان محترم وقال في تحقيقات
ان الحاجات دي ما تخصه وان حد طلب منه يوصلها
وهو تورط فيها . احمد مشكلته بتنحل قريب لكن
اعلا مكم وصحافتكم شوهو اسمه وسمعته يعني
قضيته حتى لو اشتباه فيه كان بيطلع ولا من درى ولا من سمع
اما الآن سمعته صارت على كل لسان حتى لو بريئ*







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*استقبل مطار القاهرة الدولى مساء اليوم السبت ، شاهندة فتحي محمد زوجة أحمد محمد ثروت الشهير بأحمد الجيزاوي المحامى المصرى والناشط الحقوقى ، الذى ألقى القبض عليه من قبل السلطات السعودية بتهمة تهريب أقراص مخدرة داخل المملكة .

وصلت زوجة الجيزاوى على متن طائرة مصر للطيران رحلة رقم ٢٦٦٦ من جدة ، وكان فى استقبالها محمد نبيل المحامى ووالدتها وشقيقاتها
 نفت شاهندة فتحى اتهام زوجها بالاتجار فى الاقراص المخدرة و أن زوجها تعرض لضغوط أمنية للاعتراف والإدلاء بأقوال غير صحيحة ، مؤكدة أنهما توجها الى المملكة لقضاء مناسك العمرة مع شركة سياحة ، وكان مقررا للفوج أن يغادر جدة داخل أتوبيس سياحى للتوجه مباشرة الى المدينة المنورة .
وقالت: فور وصول زوجى الى الجوازات وبمجرد الكشف عن اسمه تم اصطحابه داخل غرفة بالجوازات ، نافية ماتردد أن زوجها وصل إلى بوابة تفتيش الأمتعة بالصالة الدولية داخل مطار جدة ، وتم اكتشاف الأقراص المخدرة فى أمتعته .
وأكدت أن اسم أحمد كان مدرجا بقوائم ترقب الوصول بالأراضي السعودية بسبب الخلاف القائم بينه وبين السلطات السعودية نتيجة القضايا التي رفعها ضدهم بسبب معاناة المصريين العاملين في السعودية من نظام الكفيل وما يتعرضون له من إهانات بسببه.
ولفتت إلى أن الأمتعة كانت على سيرالحقائب هى التى قامت بإخبار السلطات بها بعد القبض على زوجها للسماح لها باصطحابها معه، لأنها كانت تحتوى على متعلقاتها الشخصية إلا أنهم رفضوا منحها لها.
وقالت شاهندة، إن محتويات الحقيبتين عبارة عن ملابس وبعض أكياس المكرونة والوجبات الخفيفة لتناولها خلال رحلتهما من جدة إلى المدينة، ثم ارتداء ملابس الإحرام وبدء رحلة العمرة من جديد، موضحة أن سبب عدم ارتدائها وزوجها لملابس الإحرام من مصر، هو أن رحلتهم كانت تتضمن السفر إلى المدينة من جده وبعدها ارتداء ملابس الإحرام وبدء طقوس فريضة العمرة.

مع هذا يوجد من المصريين المتصفين بالوضاعة بالدفاع عن هؤلاء الأوغاد  *


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

احنا محدش اشترانا و العلاقات بين الدول مختصه بالوعى الجمعى للشعوب لا بكلام المراهقين و الافراد .

لكن الواقع يقول ان هؤلاء البدو لهم فضل على وعليك وعلى اولادى و اولادك اعترفت بهذا ام لم تعترف الناس دى ساهمت فى حريتك انت نفسك وحرية اولادك .. هو ده الواقع انت مش معترف بيه دى مشكلتك انما بردو عدم اعترافك لن يغير شىء من الواقع والحقيقه 

ونحن عندما نعترف بالفضل ليس معناه اننا بعنا نفسنا لهم .. نحن ايضا ساعدناهم على مر التاريخ 
فحين تقف الشعوب الى جوار بعضها البعض وتمتن لبعضها البعض ليس معناه ان شعبا منهم قد اشترى الاخر 

لكن الهزل كل الهزل ان اقول على شعب سال دمه لتحرير اراضينا و حفاظ حياتنا على الجبهه السوريه والاردنيه و اقتطع من قوت ابناءه ليشترى لنا السلاح و ليوقف تصدير النفط للضغط على القوى العالميه 

وبعد كل هذا يأتى شخص مثلك ليقول هؤلاء بدو وكنا بنأكلهم .. ماشى يا سيدى اكلناهم وقت ما كانت ظروفنا افضل منهم واكلونا وقت ما كانت ظروفهم احسن مننا


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مسلم شوف الصور احمد الجيزاني والمظبوطات قدامه
> هو من وجه واضح انه انسان محترم وقال في تحقيقات
> ان الحاجات دي ما تخصه وان حد طلب منه يوصلها
> وهو تورط فيها . احمد مشكلته بتنحل قريب لكن
> ...



*شيئ سهل جدا ..... تعال امام محقق ومعه سوط وستعترفين بما يريد ... هل أنت ساذجة لهذا الحد ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> لكن الواقع يقول ان هؤلاء البدو لهم فضل على وعليك وعلى اولادى و اولادك



*انت ادرى بفضلهم عليك وعلى عيلتك .... ولا تدرى عنى شيئ ... فلا تتكلم بهذه السفاهة لاحقا

الزبال المصرى أكثر حضارة من طال عمره .... ولى نعمتك

فى مثل مشهور بيقول ..

"تجوع الحرة ولاتاكل بثدييهآ "

بالمناسبة فين الشيوخ والدعاة ..الى كانوا بيلموا تبرعات ..عشان كرامة مصر والمصريين .. عشان نستغنى عن المعونة الامريكية 

والا هى كرامة مصر بس بتكون مطروحة للمناقشة بس لما يكون الطرف التانى امريكا او دولة اوربية

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> لكن الهزل كل الهزل ان اقول على *شعب سال دمه لتحرير اراضينا* و حفاظ حياتنا على الجبهه السوريه والاردنيه و اقتطع من قوت ابناءه ليشترى لنا السلاح و ليوقف تصدير النفط للضغط على القوى العالميه


 ا*خى مسلم ...*
*مين ده اللى دمه سال عشان اراضينا تتحرر ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!*
*اللى سال هو الدم المصرى الأصيل مش غيره ...*
*آخر حرب دخلتها هذا البلد ( فيما أتذكر ) كانت غزوة أحد !!*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

الغريب ان موضوع الشاب المحتجز ده بيثبت تخلف المصريين مش بيثبت تخلف السعوديين للامانه يعنى 

لو فرضنا ان السعوديه ظالماه .. طيب ما الخارجيه تخلص معاهم الموضوع ونبعت وكلاء نيابه يشاركوا فى التحقيق واذا كان مدان يتعاقب اذا كان برىء ياخد حقه .. انما المصريين اصبحوا بلا عقول 

ناس عايزه ترجع ابو اسماعيل بالعافيه والا يحرقوا وزارة الدفاع و اللجنه الانتخابيه رغم انى كنت من مؤيديه 
وناس عايزه ترجع الاخ اللى فى السعوديه بلا تحقيق بردو و الا يحرقوا السفاره 
يبقى مين اللى متحضر ومين اللى شعب متخلف !!!!

كل فئات الشعب ضربت وعليه العوض 

ولا يمكن لأى محلل استراتيجى او عسكرى او محلل سياسى يمكن ان يقول انه لو دخلت مصر حرب لن تدخلها السعوديه والعكس ايضا ... ومع هذا نسمع كلام عجيب كهذا 

فكرتنى لما السوريين كانوا ساعات يقفشوا مع العراقيين ايام صدام وينسوا انه لولا المدرعات العراقيه لكانت اسرائيل دخلت دمشق فى 73

سلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ا*خى مسلم ...*
> *مين ده اللى دمه سال عشان اراضينا تتحرر ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!*
> *اللى سال هو الدم المصرى الأصيل مش غيره ...*
> *آخر حرب دخلتها هذا البلد ( فيما أتذكر ) كانت غزوة أحد !!*



*سيب الراجل ياكل عيش .... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> الغريب ان موضوع الشاب المحتجز ده بيثبت تخلف المصريين مش بيثبت تخلف السعوديين للامانه يعنى



*حضرتك من المتخلفين .... ولا من الآخرين ؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

*


Twin قال:



هو في أيه ... مال السعودية بموضوع المظاهرات ... حد ينزل بالشرح​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*بص يا سيدي *
*ده محامي مصري كان رفع قضيه ضد السعوديه لاهانه الحجاج اللي حصلت بعد الثوره *

*السعوديه اعتبرت ان اللي عمله ده اهانه للذات الملكيه *
*الرجل راح من اسبوع يعمل عمره اول ما نزل المطار لقي عليه حكم سنه سجن و30 جلده*

*فا قامت مظاهرات علي السفاره السعديه رافعين شعار *

*موجهه لملك السعوديه *
*أبشر طال عمرك .... الكعبه مش كعبه امك *


*بس يا سيدي وخافت البت *​


----------



## fouad78 (28 أبريل 2012)

فعلا استطاعت السعودية أن تستعبد العقول عن طريق الدين

على كل حال نُصلي للرب لكي يُخرج من جيفة هذه الأيام التي نعيشها حلاوة
وأن يقلب الله هذه الأمور لتصبح في مصلحة مصر
فليكن الرب مع مصر وشعبها
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*لا أحد يوافق على الهمجية التى حدثت للسفارة السعودية ...*
*ولكننا لا نوافق ايضاً على تلفيق تهم لأحد ..اى معتمر يعرف تمام المعرفة أن التفتيش على الحقائب فى مطار جدة تفتيش دقيق ...*
*الا اذا كان مهرب أهبل وبريالة ...ويعرف ان الأتجار فى المخدرات هناك عقوبته الآعدام ...*
*القصة ينقصها شئ ما ستكشفه الأيام عما قريب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> على فكره اهل حجاز مش بدو هم حضر مثلكم
> البدو طول عمرهم في صحاري ولا من شافهم ولا من درى عنهم
> ...



*استاذة ..... انت مصرية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*ولو الراجل ده مهرب مخدرات *
*كيف وجد الحكم والعشرين جادة جاهزين ع الكمبيوتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*حد يفهمنا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولو الراجل ده مهرب مخدرات *
> *كيف وجد الحكم والعشرين جادة جاهزين ع الكمبيوتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *حد يفهمنا *



* ما هو ده الحكم الفوري 
زي الغرامه الفوريه عندنا 
مشيها يا عمنا 
*​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انت ادرى بفضلهم عليك وعلى عيلتك .... ولا تدرى عنى شيئ ... فلا تتكلم بهذه السفاهة لاحقا
> 
> الزبال المصرى أكثر حضارة من طال عمره .... ولى نعمتك
> 
> ...



لما الملك فيصل عليه رحمة الله و الشيخ زايد عليه رحمة الله و الجزائر الشقيقه و الكويت فتحوا حساباتهم على مصرعيها امام ميزانية التسليح المصرى والسورى ... لم يطوقوا عنقى انا واعائلتى فقط بل طوقوا عنق كل فرد فى مصر وسوريا مسلمين ومسيحيين وعلويين و دروز 

اما المشايخ فروح اسأل اللى هاجموهم على الفكره وشككوا فى نواياهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ما هو ده الحكم الفوري *
> *زي الغرامه الفوريه عندنا *
> *مشيها يا عمنا *​


 *يعنى افهم من كدة ان الرادار مسكه فى مطار جدة *
*طال عمرك ؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أبريل 2012)

*



			ولو الراجل ده مهرب مخدرات 
كيف وجد الحكم والعشرين جادة جاهزين ع الكمبيوتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حد يفهمنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عمي هذه اشاعات لا فيه حكم غيابي ولا جلد عشرين ده كلام مواقع
هو لسه ما حاكموه ازاي يحكمو عليه انا مثلك قريت ان محكموم عليه من اول يوم حكم مسبق بس بعدين طلع بيان انه ما تحكم عليه لسه هو انت مش متابع؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*العضوه هيفا 
اولا حسنى من اسلوبك ف الحديث عن كده ..حاولى
ثانياا ممنوع وضع ايات قرأنيه ف اى قسم ع المنتدى ما عدا قسم الحوار الاسلامى *


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ا*خى مسلم ...*
> *مين ده اللى دمه سال عشان اراضينا تتحرر ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!*
> *اللى سال هو الدم المصرى الأصيل مش غيره ...*
> *آخر حرب دخلتها هذا البلد ( فيما أتذكر ) كانت غزوة أحد !!*




الجبهة المصرية
[عدل] العراق
Crystal Clear app kdict.png مقال تفصيلي :دور الجيش العراقي في حرب تشرين 1973

زار الفريق الشاذلي بغداد في 26 مايو - 2 يوليو 1972 وقابل الرئيس العراقي أحمد حسن البكر وطرح مشاركة العراق في حرب محتملة ضد إسرائيل وكان الجانب العراقي يرى أن العراق يواجه مشكلتين رئيسيتين الأولى هي النزاع مع إيران حول شط العرب في الجنوب والثانية الثورة الكردية في الشمال وأن على العراق الاحتفاظ بقواته قرب هذه المناطق لكنه على استعداد أن يرسل قواتا عسكرية حال نشوب الحرب أما عن طائرات الهوكر هنتر التي كان مقرارا حسب اجتماع مجلس الدفاع العربي في نوفمبر 1971 أن ترسل للأردن فقد أبدى العراق رغبته للشاذلي أن يتم إرسال الطائرات لمصر وذلك بعد تجديدها وإصلاحها. في فبراير 1973 زار رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة العراقية الفريق عبد الجبار شنشل العاصمة المصرية القاهرة لتبدأ بعد ذلك الطائرات العراقية بالتوافد إلى الجبهة المصرية.[26]

في نهاية مارس 1973 وصل من العراق السرب المقاتل التاسع والعشرين (طائرات هنتر) والسرب المقاتل السادس (طائرات هنتر)[27] وكان الاتفاق بين مصر والعراق يقضي بارسال سربين كاملين من طائرات الهوكر هنتر بعد أن يتم إصلاح الطائرات الناقصة إلى إلا أن العراقيين لم يتمكنوا من إصلاح جميع الطائرات فتم إرسال السربين وهما غير مكتملين.[28] وبلغ مجموعات طائرات الهنتر العراقية التي وصلت مصر 20 طائرة استقرت في مطار مطار قويسنا بمحافظة المنوفية.[29]

حينما بدأت الحرب كُلفت الطائرات العراقية بواجبات في الضربة الأولى في 6 أكتوبر ويذكر الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي أن القوات البرية المصرية كانت ترفع طلباتها بالقول "نريد السرب العراقي" أو "نريد سرب الهوكر الهنتر" وهو ما اعتبره الشاذلي شهادة لكفاءة السرب العراقي وحسن أداءه خلال حرب أكتوبر.[28] بلغت خسائر السربين العراقيين في نهاية الحرب 8 طائرات هنتر ومقتل 3 طيارين وأسر 3 طيارين.[29]
[عدل] الكويت

تواجدت قبل الحرب كتيبة مشاة كويتية[30] وبعد اندلاع الحرب قررت الكويت إرسال قوة حربية إلى الجبهة المصرية آسوة بما أرسلته إلى الجبهة السورية (قوة الجهراء). وتقرر إرسال عدد من طائرات الهوكر هنتر وإجمالي ما تملكه الكويت من طائرات الهوكر هنتر هو 8 طائرات أرسل منها إلى مصر 5 طائرات إضافة إلى طائرتي نقل من طراز سي-130 هيركوليز تحمل الذخيرة وقطع الغيار. وصلت الطائرات إلى مصر في مساء يوم 23 أكتوبر ونزلت في قاعدة قويسنا التي كانت أنوارها مطفأة لظروف الحرب وحال وصول الطائرات الكويتية أضيء المدرج لثوان محددة لنزول الطائرات.[31]

في الصباح قابل آمر السرب الكويتي آمر القاعدة الجوية وقد تلقى منه خرائط وهداف لضرب المواقع الإسرائيلية إلا أن آمر السرب أعترض على تنفيذ المهمة حيث قال أنه يجب أولا التعرف على طبيعة الأرض والمرتفعات حول القاعدة. أقام السرب 30 يوما في القاعدة ثم نقل إلى قاعدة كوم اوشيم ثم لقاعدة حلوان الجوية والتي قضى فيها مدة 7 أشهر تدرب خلالها على ضرب الأهداف والقتال الجوي. عاد السرب إلى الكويت في منتصف عام 1974.[31]
[عدل] الجزائر

تدهورت العلاقات الجزائرية-المصرية على خلفية هزيمة يونيو 1967. وقد قامت الجزائر على اثر ذلك بسحب لواء المشاة الجزائري الذي كانت قد أرسلته إلى مصر عند قيام الحرب. وخلال زيارة رئيس الأركان المصري الفريق سعد الشاذلي إلى الجزائر في فبراير 1972 من أجل طلب الدعم العربي لمواجهة إسرائيل أخبره المسؤولون الجزائريون أنهم عندما سحبوا لواء المشاة فإنهم سحبوا أفراد اللواء ومعهم أسلحتهم الشخصية فقط فيما تركوا جميع أسلحة اللواء الثقيلة في مصر وأنهم لا يريدون هذه الأسلحة وانما يريدون اخطارا بتسلمها ولم يكن الشاذلي يعلم بذلك فوعدهم بتسوية ذلك حال رجوعه إلى مصر، وبالفعل قدمت وثيقة إلى الجزائر تثبت تسلم الأسلحة قابلها الجزائريون بالشكر ثم ارسلوا إلى مصر في ديسمبر من نفس العام 24 قطعة مدفعية ميدان.[32]

حينما اندلعت الحرب في 6 أكتوبر 1973 أرسل هواري بومدين إلى الجبهة المصرية سرب طائرات سوخوي-7 وسرب ميج-17 وسرب ميج-21 وصلت في أيام 9 و10 و11 أكتوبر. فيما وصل إلى مصر لواء جزائري مدرع في 17 أكتوبر 1973.[33]

وخلال زيارة الرئيس هواري بومدين إلى موسكو بالاتحاد السوفيتي في في نوفمبر 1973 قدم مبلغ 200 مليون دولار للسوفييت لحساب مصر وسورية بمعدل 100 مليون لكل بلد ثمنا لأي قطع ذخيرة أو سلاح يحتاج لها البلدان.[34]
[عدل] تونس

ارسلت تونس كتيبة مشاة.[35]
[عدل] ليبيا

أرسلت ليبيا لواء مدرع إلى مصر،[35] وسربين من الطائرات سرب يقوده قاده مصرين واخر ليبين.
[عدل] السودان

السودان:أرسلت السودان لواء مشاة الجبهة المصرية.[35]
[عدل] الجبهة السورية
[عدل] العراق

حين بدأت الحرب أمرت القيادة العراقية الجيش بالاستعداد للتحرك إلى الجولان الذي كان يبعد 1,000 كم عن العراق وبدأت القطاعات العراقية بالتوافد إلى دمشق حيث بلغ حجما في نهاية الحرب فرقتين مدرعتين و 3 ألوية مشاة وعدة أسراب طائرات بلغت مشاركة العراق العسكرية 30,000 جندي و 250-500 دبابة و 500 مدرعة سربين من طائرات ميج 21 3 أسراب من طائرات سوخوي سو-17[36]
[عدل] الأردن

لم تعلن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية الحرب على إسرئيل لكن وضعت الجيش درجة الاستعداد القصوى اعتباراً من الساعة 15:00 من يوم 6 أكتوبر عام 1973 وصدرت الأوامر لجميع الوحدات والتشكيلات بأخذ مواقعها حسب خطة الدفاع المقررة وكان على القوات الأردنية أن تؤمن الحماية ضد أي اختراق للقوات الإسرائيلية للجبهة الأردنية.[37]

ونظراً لتدهور الموقف على لجبهة السورية أرسل الملك حسين الواجهة السورية فقد اللواء المدرع 40 الأردني إلى الجبهة السورية فأكتمل وصوله يوم 14 تشرين الأول عام 1973 وخاض أول معاركه يوم 16 تشرين الأول حيث وضع تحت إمرة الفرقة المدرعة الثالثة العراقية فعمل إلى جانب الألوية العراقية وأجبر اللواء المدرع 40 القوات الإسرائيلية على التراجع 10 كم.[37]

وقد أدت هذه الإجراءات إلى مشاغلة القوات الإسرائيلية حيث أن الجبهة الأردنية تعد من أخطر الجبهات وأقربها إلى العمق الإسرائيلي هذا الأمر دفع إسرائيل إلى الإبقاء على جانب من قواتها تحسباً لتطور الموقف على الواجهة الأردنية.[37]
[عدل] المغرب

كان لدى المملكة المغربية لواء مشاة في الجمهورية العربية السورية تعرف بـ "التجريدة المغربية" قد وضع اللواء المغربي في الجولان وشارك في حرب أكتوبر.
[عدل] الكويت
قوة الجهراء المجحفلة في الجولان

بعد اندلاع الحرب أقترح وزير الدفاع الشيخ سعد العبد الله الصباح إرسال قوة كويتية إلى سورية مثلما توجد في مصر قوة كويتية وعليه شكلت قوة الجهراء المجحفلة في 15 أكتوبر 1973 بأمر العمليات الحربية رقم 3967 الصادر عن رئاسة الأركان العامة للجيش الكويتي، بلغ عدد أفراد القوة أكثر من 3,000 فرد وتألفت من كتيبة دبابات وكتيبة مشاة وسريتي مدفعية وسرية مغاوير وسرية دفاع جوي وباقي التشكيلات الإدارية.[30]

غادرت طلائع القوة الكويت في 15 أكتوبر جوا فيما غادرت القوة الرئيسية عن طريق البر في 20 أكتوبر وتكاملت القوات في سوريا خلال 15 يوم. في سورية كلفت القوة بحماية دمشق واحتلت مواقعها بالقرب من السيدة زينب ثم ألحقت بعدها بالفرقة الثالثة في القطاع الشمالي في هضبة الجولان ثم شاركت في حرب الاستزاف ضد القوات الإسرائيلية. وظلت القوة في الأراضي السورية حتى 25 سبتمبر 1974 حيث أقيم لها حفل عسكري لتوديعها في دمشق.
[عدل] السعودية

فور نشوب الحرب قامت المملكة العربية السعودية بإنشاء جسر جوي لارسال 20,000 جندي إلى الجبهة السورية. وتألفت القوات السعودية في سورية من "لواء الملك عبد العزيز الميكانيكي"

    * فوج مدرعات (مدرعات بانهارد)
    * فوج المظلات الرابع.
    * فوج مشاة.
    * فوج مدفعية مضادة للطائرات.
    * سرية هاون.

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حرب_أك...D8.B1_.D8.A7.D9.84.D9.86.D9.81.D8.B7.D9.8A.29

:thnk0001:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يا عمي هذه اشاعات لا فيه حكم غيابي ولا جلد عشرين ده كلام مواقع*
> *هو لسه ما حاكموه ازاي يحكمو عليه انا مثلك قريت ان محكموم عليه من اول يوم حكم مسبق بس بعدين طلع بيان انه ما تحكم عليه لسه هو انت مش متابع؟*


*يعنى أفهم من كدة ان الكمبيوتر هو اللى غلطان ؟*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

سلام ... وسلملى على غزوة احد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أبريل 2012)

*



			استاذة ..... انت مصرية ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اماراااااااااااتيه وافتخر طال عمرك 

بس بتاعت كلو اليومين دول عاوزني ابقى مصريه سعوديه قطريه ماشي

انا اتكلم بالمنطق والعقل وما اتعصب لجنسيه معينه الحق احق ان يتبع *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى افهم من كدة ان الرادار مسكه فى مطار جدة *
> *طال عمرك ؟؟*



* لا طال عمرك 
دي الحبوب المخدره اللي كانت معاه 
لما عرفت انه رايح السعوديه عند الحبيب المصطفي 
تابت ورجعت لصوابها 
فا بلغت عنه وهو لسه في القاهره 

او ممكن تكون مراته هي اللي بلغت وهربت مع الحج صاحب البيت 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*فين الدماء السعودية اللى سالت عشان تحرر مصر ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> اماراااااااااااتيه وافتخر طال عمرك
> 
> ...



*إذن كونى داخل حدودك .... هذه قضية مصرية ..... فهمانة طال عمرك ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> سلام ... وسلملى على غزوة احد


 *فين الدماء السعودية التى سالت من اجل تحرير سيناء ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*تظاهر العشرات من أهالي مدينة القطيف بالسعودية، الجمعة، تضامنا مع المحامي المصري المحتجز لدى السلطات السعودية بتهمة حيازة مخدرات، ومحاولة تهريبها عبر مطار جدة.

وأذاعت اللجنة الإعلامية لشبكة الخلاص علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك» فيديو، أكد المتظاهرون أنهم متضامنون ضد «اعتقال الجيزاوي»،  وطالبوا بالإفراج الفوري عنه.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات تتهم ملك السعودية بسجن الأبرياء قائلين:«سجونهم مليئة بالأنفس البريئة».

[YOUTUBE]
w61PhbTHd1E
[/YOUTUBE]​

شيئ يخجل اللى عندهم دم ..... 
*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فين الدماء السعودية التى سالت من اجل تحرير سيناء ؟؟؟؟*



هو المفروض اشرحلك عسكريه كمان 

للاسف بقينا حافظين الافلام اكثر من تاريخنا 

قيادة العمليات المصريه السوريه كانت قياده مشتركه تحت قيادة اللواء احمد اسماعيل ... الخطه كانت قائمه على فتح جبهتين لتشتيت القوات الاسرائيليه 

بما يعنى ان كل جندى على الجبهه السوريه كان يقاتل لتحرير سيناء وكل جندى على الجبهه المصريه كان يقاتل لتحرير الجولان .. فمش شرط انى لازم السعوديه تحط عسكرى هنا وعسكرى هنا ... لكن كل دوله بتتصل بتقول انا هاشارك بالقوات دى 

والقياده المشتركه هى اللى توزع وتقول انا محتاجه دول هنا ودول هنا 

فهمت شىء


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أبريل 2012)

> او ممكن تكون مراته هي اللي بلغت وهربت مع الحج صاحب البيت
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



استغفر الله متزوجه ليه تقذفها بس عيب كده اعوذ بالله من غضب الله



> > إذن كونى داخل حدودك .... هذه قضية مصرية ..... فهمانة طال عمرك ؟؟؟



حدود ايش؟ هي مصر بتاعتك؟ انا حره اتكلم في اي حاجه دام ما اسأت لاحد وحضرتك تتكلم عن البدو والخليجين وحش فالقضيه مش بتاعتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حدود ايش؟ هي مصر بتاعتك؟ انا حره اتكلم في اي حاجه دام ما اسأت لاحد وحضرتك تتكلم عن البدو والخليجين وحش فالقضيه مش بتاعتك



*أنت حرة فيما يخصك .... وليس فيما يخص غيرك ..... فهمانة طال عمرك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> فور نشوب الحرب قامت المملكة العربية السعودية بإنشاء جسر جوي لارسال 20,000 جندي إلى *الجبهة السورية*. وتألفت القوات السعودية في سورية من "*لواء الملك عبد العزيز الميكانيكي"*


 *مش باتكلم عن سوريا *
*باتكلم عن سينا يا أخى الفاضل ...مش عايز أصلح عربيتى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> استغفر الله متزوجه ليه تقذفها بس عيب كده اعوذ بالله من غضب الله
> 
> ​





*لا اخت هيفاء 
انا مبرميش حد بالباطل 
ولا بتهم الست بحاجه 
ده مقطع من فيلم عربي للترفيه :smile01

وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل :bud:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> اماراااااااااااتيه وافتخر طال عمرك
> 
> ...





هههههههه بامارة من يومين الفراعنة المتوحشين يبقى كدة مش متعصبة لاى جنسية صح 

و بتاعت كلو ... يا ماشاء الله على الثقافة بقيتى جلوبال خلاص ... ربنا يحميكى لشبابك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> بما يعنى ان كل جندى على الجبهه السوريه كان يقاتل لتحرير سيناء وكل جندى على الجبهه المصريه كان يقاتل لتحرير الجولان .. فمش شرط انى لازم السعوديه تحط عسكرى هنا وعسكرى هنا ...


*أحنا قدمنا مائة ألف شهيد لتحرير أراضينا*
*بينما تمتع غيرنا بفارق السعر الذى جناه من البترول ...*
*المائة الف شهيد ما فيهمش غير الدم المصرى الخالص*
*لما تقولى ان غير المصرى سالت دمه عشان بلدك *
*يبقى انت اللى عايز شرح من أول وجديد حضرتك *


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش باتكلم عن سوريا *
> *باتكلم عن سينا يا أخى الفاضل ...مش عايز أصلح عربيتى*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3175118&postcount=42


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أحنا قدمنا مائة ألف شهيد لتحرير أراضينا*
> *بينما تمتع غيرنا بفارق السعر الذى جناه من البترول ...*
> *المائة الف شهيد ما فيهمش غير الدم المصرى الخالص*
> *لما تقولى ان غير المصرى سالت دمه عشان بلدك *
> *يبقى انت اللى عايز شرح من أول وجديد حضرتك *



لا تعليق بعد كل ما سلف ... سلام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> لا تعليق بعد كل ما سلف ... سلام


 *يكون أفضل برضه ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*الحكومة المصرية: حاولنا سحب السفير المصري من السعودية لكن للأسف الكفيل بتاعه مرضاش يديله الباسبور*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

*ثواني صح

احنا بنتكلم في ايه 
دي حركه معموله علشان احنا اللي نعتزر 
وليس العكس 

لا صايع طال عمرك 
ملعوبه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحكومة المصرية: حاولنا سحب السفير المصري من السعودية لكن للأسف الكفيل بتاعه مرضاش يديله الباسبور*



* ازاي دي 

دا الباسبور معاه حصانه 
اكيد دي نكته يا استاذنا 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> لما الملك فيصل عليه رحمة الله و الشيخ زايد عليه رحمة الله و الجزائر الشقيقه و الكويت فتحوا حساباتهم على مصرعيها امام ميزانية التسليح المصرى والسورى ... لم يطوقوا عنقى انا واعائلتى فقط بل طوقوا عنق كل فرد فى مصر وسوريا مسلمين ومسيحيين وعلويين و دروز
> 
> اما المشايخ فروح اسأل اللى هاجموهم على الفكره وشككوا فى نواياهم



*طز فى فلوس ولى نعمتك طال عمرك .... فكنوزهم لا تساوى قطرة دم مصرى ... طبعا اللى معندهمش دم .... الفلوس اهم*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

اسألك سؤال مفيد يا صوت صارخ بدل الكلام اللى مالوش لازمه ده 

احنا لو مسكناك رئيس جمهوريه الصبح مثلا يعنى .. و وبعد بكره اسرائيل دفعت بست الويه مدرعه بعد بكره فى عمق سيناء 

بصفتك رئيس جموريتنا الجميل بقى محتاج ميزانيه مفتوحه عشان قطع الغيار و المعاونات اللوجيستيه 

قولنا هاتجيب الفلوس منين ؟؟ بس يا ريت اجابه مباشره يعنى قولى هاجيب من امريكا او هاجيب من فرنسا او اى مصدر تقدر تجيب منه ميزانيه مفتوحه 

ولا ساعتها هاتسيب الدم المصرى اللى هو اغلى من كل كنوز الدنيا للصهاينه يشربوه على الفطار


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أبريل 2012)

*



			طز فى فلوس ولى نعمتك طال عمرك .... فكنوزهم لا تساوى قطرة دم مصرى ... طبعا اللى معندهمش دم .... الفلوس اهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل لولا انك بعمر الوالد كان عرفت ارد عليك كويس ايه ده مش عيب الكلمه ديه اللي بتقولها عننا؟  يقولك سلحو جيشنا ترد عليه طز في فلوسهم هو ايه ده استغفر الله ياربي اروح انام ابرك لي *


----------



## عبير الورد (29 أبريل 2012)

الناس اللي تقول عننا بدو ومتخلفين الله يسامحهم
 والمصيبه تتكلموا وتشتموا فينا وكأنكم صنعتوا الطيارات والسيارات!!!!
شيء غريب و مستفز بصراحة
واحنا ولا شخص يقدر يمن علينا لان المصري جي عندنا عايز الفلوس وهذا من حقه
يعني انتم مش من كرمكم جيتو تشتغلوا عندنا بالمجان
اشتغلتوا واعطيناكم حقكم وخلاص فليش حسستو العالم انكم جايين تشتغلوا ببلاش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثاني حاجه طال عمرك انته وياه
السعودي والمصري حبايب واخوان 
حاراتنا وشوارعنا مليانه مصريين
جيراننا واصدقاءنا في المدارس مصريين
يدرسوا بالمجان زيهم زي اي سعودي وعايشين ومبسوطين والله لا يغير علينا
انا شخصيا وجارانا المصري مشتركين في النت مع بعض ههههههههههه
والشعب المصري على العين والراس ونحب بعضنا وبلاش تعصب اعمى يا اخوان
واحب اقول لأي شخص يدخل هنا ويقرأ بعض المشاركات الجارحة ان هذا الاسلوب الجارح والتعصب
بعيد كل البعد عن الروح المسيحية وتعاليم المسيح


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أحنا قدمنا مائة ألف شهيد لتحرير أراضينا*
> *بينما تمتع غيرنا بفارق السعر الذى جناه من البترول ...*
> *المائة الف شهيد ما فيهمش غير الدم المصرى الخالص*
> *لما تقولى ان غير المصرى سالت دمه عشان بلدك *
> *يبقى انت اللى عايز شرح من أول وجديد حضرتك *


*صح ياعبووود .. مليون فى الميه صح*
*تعال نشوف باختصار*

*1 - عمرك شوفت سعودى او خليجى دخل حرب اللهم الا بن لادن اللى شوه الاسلام .. دا حتى لما السعودية حبت تخش فى حريب (تصغير حرب) مع الجماعات الشيعية اليمنية من شهور .. اليمنيين جندلوهم ارضا .. ياراجل كل ماشوف العسكرى ابو كرش من الكبسة اقول دا هايحارب ازاى بكرشه دا *

*2 - الذى كان يدفع ضريبة الدم هم المصرييون فى حرب فلسطين بينما السعودى شغال عمال يتجوز او صايع بره او بياكل مندى ومظبى او بيشجع اللعبه الحلوه .. او معتا بقلبه وهو اضعف الايمان*

*3 - تحولت التهمة فجأه من الذات الملكية الى 23000 الف قرص .. تخيل كام علبه .. لا و طلع بيها من جهاز الاشعة فى المطار عندنا*

*4 - وسط الثورة عندما كان البلطجية يهاجموننا فى التحرير .. رايت بعينى عند عودتى للمنزل احد المذيعيين المصريين التابعين للعربية الساعة 3 مساءا يقول ان جميع الثوار هربوا من ميدان التحرير .. تخيل .. مع ان هذا لم يخدث اطلاقا .. فهم مع مبارك قلبا و قالبا*

*5 - كل المصريين اللى خايفين على اكل عيشهم بيهاجموا المحامى ويقولوا له اعدام ان شاء الله*

*وغيره و غيره .. والخطوه القادمة الاستغناء عن العمالة المصرية للضغط الاقتصادى على الثورة .. ولكن رب ضارة نافعة*​


----------



## (القرآن حياتي) (29 أبريل 2012)

ان شاء الله الموضوع هايتحل في اقرب وقت والسفير احمد القطان قال في مداخلة تلفونية مع معتز الدمرداش في برنامج مصر الجديدة ان هايسافر بشكل مؤقت وان خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله قال في التلفزيون السعودي انه اتفق مع المشير في مادثة تلفونية ان سحب السفير هايكون بكل مؤقت لمنع الدماء التي من الممكن ان تسال امام السفارة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أبريل 2012)

*والله ماقلنا السعوديه حاربت كل اللى قلناه انها صرفت معاكم وشاركت في تسليح وان السعوديه والامارات قطعو النفط لما كنتم تحاربون انتم اما ليش السعوديه ماحاربت فلئن اراضيها ما احتلت والله ما سلط اعداء عليها 
وانتم ماشاء الله عددكم كثير ما كنتم محتاجين لمن يحارب معاكم بس كنتم محتاجين دعم مادي وعطيناكم اتكلم عن سعوديه ودولتي الامارات
والله ما غير الفول والطعميه يطلعون كرش عيب تتكلم عننا بطريقه هذه 




			عمرك شوفت سعودى او خليجى دخل حرب اللهم الا بن لادن اللى شوه الاسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 ..  ليش نحارب هو اراضينا احتلت زيكم من اليهود؟ اي بن لادن حرر افغانستان انت وايش كنت تسوي في دنيتك؟  *


----------



## (القرآن حياتي) (29 أبريل 2012)

عبير الورد قال:


> الناس اللي تقول عننا بدو ومتخلفين الله يسامحهم
> والمصيبه تتكلموا وتشتموا فينا وكأنكم صنعتوا الطيارات والسيارات!!!!
> شيء غريب و مستفز بصراحة
> واحنا ولا شخص يقدر يمن علينا لان المصري جي عندنا عايز الفلوس وهذا من حقه
> ...



كلامك مضبوط 100 %


----------



## عبير الورد (29 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *والله ماقلنا السعوديه حاربت كل اللى قلناه انها صرفت معاكم وشاركت في تسليح وان السعوديه والامارات قطعو النفط لما كنتم تحاربون انتم اما ليش السعوديه ماحاربت فلئن اراضيها ما احتلت والله ما سلط اعداء عليها
> وانتم ماشاء الله عددكم كثير ما كنتم محتاجين لمن يحارب معاكم بس كنتم محتاجين دعم مادي وعطيناكم اتكلم عن سعوديه ودولتي الامارات
> والله ما غير الفول والطعميه يطلعون كرش عيب تتكلم عننا بطريقه هذه
> 
> ..  ليش نحارب هو اراضينا احتلت زيكم من اليهود؟ اي بن لادن حرر افغانستان انت وايش كنت تسوي في دنيتك؟  *



عجبتني نقطة الفول والطعميه هههههههههه
حتى بالاكله المفضلة عندنا يعايرونا هههههههه
هيفاء فديتك لا تتعبين نفسك بالكلام
اللي في راسهم مارح يتغير
الظاهر هذا حقد دفين وطلع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أبريل 2012)

*عبير لا تقولين كذا مصر والمصريين ما يحقدون علينا لا دفين وغير خلي مثيري الفتن يقولون اللي يقولون وخليهم يجرحون بالكلام زي ما هم عاوزين نحن في حب مصر متيمين مصر مو حيا الله بلد مصر مسلمينها واقباطها لهم فضل كبير علينا ما تخلص نحن على ايام ثوره التلفزيون ما كنا نفارقه اجسادنا تعورنا عليهم وقلوبنا تتفطر على الشهداء اذا مصر مو بخير حنا بعد مو بخير المصريين علمو ابائنا وعلمونا وعالجونا وبنو وعمرو معنا بلداننا ودرسو ابائنا في جامعاتهم لا تتأثرين بكلمتين يكتبهم اي شخص وتشيلين على مصر والله لو تنطبق السما على الارض ما نفترق مهما حصل انا ما احب نبرة المصريين درسونا بفلوسنا حتى لو صحيح التمنن لغة البخلاء *


----------



## عبير الورد (29 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عبير لا تقولين كذا مصر والمصريين ما يحقدون علينا لا دفين وغير خلي مثيري الفتن يقولون اللي يقولون وخليهم يجرحون بالكلام زي ما هم عاوزين نحن في حب مصر متيمين مصر مو حيا الله بلد مصر مسلمينها واقباطها لهم فضل كبير علينا ما تخلص نحن على ايام ثوره التلفزيون ما كنا نفارقه اجسادنا تعورنا عليهم وقلوبنا تتفطر على الشهداء اذا مصر مو بخير حنا بعد مو بخير المصريين علمو ابائنا وعلمونا وعالجونا وبنو وعمرو معنا بلداننا ودرسو ابائنا في جامعاتهم لا تتأثرين بكلمتين يكتبهم اي شخص وتشيلين على مصر والله لو تنطبق السما على الارض ما نفترق مهما حصل انا ما احب نبرة المصريين درسونا بفلوسنا حتى لو صحيح التمنن لغة البخلاء *



انا قصدت بالحقد الدفين بعض الاعضاء هنا وليس الكل طبعا
وفعلا ايام الثورة كنا متسمرين عند التلفزيون حتى الوالد اول مايدخل البيت يقول هاه ايش صار مع المصريين؟ يقصد مبارك اتنحى ولا لسه
اما درسونا وعلمونا والى اخره هذا الكلام صحيح لكن بعضهم فاكر انه درسنا بالمجان من غير ماياخذ ولا ريال
والهنود كمان يشتغلوا في بلادنا ولا واحد منهم حكى زي بعض الاعضاء هنا اللي فاكرين نفسهم 
صنعوا الطيارات والسيارات!
اتمنى من الاداره تقفل هذا الموضوع


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أبريل 2012)

يا اخوة لا نريد الموضوع يخرج عن اطاره لاهانة السعوديين فهذا شئ لا نقبله 

لا يوجد بلد كل اهلها اوغاد او ملائكة هناك القليل من كل نوع دائما

والسعودية تربطها علاقة ود مع مصر من قديم الزمان ونستطيع القول اننا نحن من حاربنا عن السعوديين قديما بدمائنا وليس بفلوسنا فقط ايام محمد علي لذلك فأن اعطت معونة ايام حرب اكتوبر فهذا ليس فضل منها انها تعاون بين بلدين تربطهم علاقات عريقة ولا يعاير منا الاخر بها 

اتمني ان لانطرق لهذه النقطة مرة اخري منعا لغلق الموضوع 

والاخوة المصريين لا يقصدون المواطن السعودي ولكن يقصدون السياسيات السعودية التعسفية فنرجوا عدم اللبس بين الاثنين 

بالنسبة للاخ احمد الجيزاوي 

سؤال بسيط جدا هو فيه واحد رايح يتاجر في المخدرات او اقراص ممنوعة ياخدها معاه في اول زيارة عادي كدا من غير دراسة لاي ابعاد ولا يشوف النظام السعودي ماشي ازاي ولا تفتيش المطارات هناك ده حتي محامي يعني كل حاجة بحساب ولا ايه يا اخونا ؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 أبريل 2012)

عبير الورد قال:


> انا قصدت بالحقد الدفين بعض الاعضاء هنا وليس الكل طبعا
> وفعلا ايام الثورة كنا متسمرين عند التلفزيون حتى الوالد اول مايدخل البيت يقول هاه ايش صار مع المصريين؟ يقصد مبارك اتنحى ولا لسه
> اما درسونا وعلمونا والى اخره هذا الكلام صحيح لكن بعضهم فاكر انه درسنا بالمجان من غير ماياخذ ولا ريال
> والهنود كمان يشتغلوا في بلادنا ولا واحد منهم حكى زي بعض الاعضاء هنا اللي فاكرين نفسهم
> ...


*نحن والشعب الحجازى احباء منذ زمن فلا احد*
*يحقد عليكم سواء بمال او بدون ولكن نحن ننتقد تصرفات نظام اذكى روح الاستعلاء بين الطرفين .. ولا نمن نحن عليكم بما اعطينا قبل ان يمن الله عليكم بنعمة البترول ولا انتم كذلك ولكن*
*سياسة ال سعود هى ما نعترض عليها وهى*
*ماجعلتكم تقفون موقف المتفرج سواء فى حروب او سلام .. فما يراه ال سعود يجب ان يراه الشعب والعكس غير صحيح والامثلة كثيرة .. ال سعود لا يريدون ان ينشئوا جيشا*
*حجازيا قويا .. لخوفهم منه داخليا .. ان ينقلب عليهم .. لذلك فهم يربون فى الشعب الكروش وحب الدنيا .. و الشعب الحجازى من هذا براء*

*ولكم منا كل حب  (الشعب فقط)*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> بالنسبة للاخ احمد الجيزاوي
> *سؤال بسيط جدا هو فيه واحد رايح يتاجر في المخدرات او اقراص ممنوعة* ياخدها معاه في اول زيارة عادي كدا من غير دراسة لاي ابعاد ولا يشوف النظام السعودي ماشي ازاي ولا تفتيش المطارات هناك ده حتي محامي يعني كل حاجة بحساب ولا ايه يا اخونا ؟


*أى مُعتمر ( حتى ولو كان أول مرة ) يعرف ان التفتيش فى مطار جدة أو مطار المدينة للوافدين هو تفتيش دقيق لكل حقيبة وليس كما يحدث فى مصر تفتيش عينة عشوائية وأحيانا تعدى من غير تفتيش ...*
*التفتيش بيشمل أية مواد دعائية - شرائط فيديو أو سى ديهات - وأحياناً لو حملت معك لاب توب بيطلب منك فتحه وتشغيله ( حدثت معى غير مرة ) *
*وكذلك الأدوية إن كانت من الأنواع المألوفة ( سكر - ضغط ..ألخ ) بيعدى ..أى نوع آخر بيعرضه المفتش على من هو أعلى منه رتبة ..*
*الخبر لم يذكر فى بدايته أنه تم ضبط المحامى المصرى عند تفتيشه ...وإلا كان سيصبح خبراً عادياً*
*وبما انه محامى يعرف تمام المعرفة أن هذه التهمة عقوبتها الإعدام وفى ظل قانون سعودى له مقاييسه وضوابطه كثير منها مُبهم *
*وما ذُكر فى جريدة عكاظ أن المتهم لم يكن يحمل ملابس إحرام فهو شئ مُضحك للغاية ويضع مائة علامة أستفهام أمام الخبر ..لأن التوجه الى المدينة لا يستلزم إحراماً بالقطع وهذا امر يعرفه أى مسلم !!!ويعرف مواقيت وأماكن الإحرام الزمانية والمكانية ...!!وإن لم يعرف فهو بيسأل ...*
*علاوة على ان كثير جداً من المصريين يفضل شراء ملابس الإحرام والملابس الداخلية أيضاً من المدينة المنورة ( تبركاً )*
*وبعضهم ينثر عليها ماء زمزم من الجوالين والمبردات المنتشرة بطول وعرض الحرم المدنى *
*لذا الخبر والقضية كلاهما مُبهم وغير مفهوم حتى الآن ..*
*وما حدث للسفارة السعودية فى مصر أمر غير مقبول بالمرة*
*يمكننا ان نحتج أن نعتصم أن نعلن عن غضبنا ( فى حدود )*
*لا ان نعتدى على ( أرض سعودية) داخل مصر أو نحاول أقتحامها ... *


----------



## Critic (29 أبريل 2012)

و هو احنا حد صدرلنا الثقافة الوهابية الملعونة غير السعودية والخليج !


----------



## Twin (29 أبريل 2012)

************** *
*تم تحرير مشاركتي الطويلة ... ... بواسطتي*
*مع أحترامي الكامل لمشرفي القسم*

*وهذا بسبب مراجعتي لها ... ورأيت أنها تهاوت لمستوي سفيه ... للرد علي أعضاء لا تستحق الرد عليها*


----------



## fredyyy (29 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> ************** *
> *تم تحرير مشاركتي الطويلة ... ... بواسطتي*
> *مع أحترامي الكامل لمشرفي القسم*
> 
> ...




*إيه ده كله *

*ده إنت طلعت ... ُأستاذ تاريخ *

*جبت منين كل ده ... يا وهوي دا إنت طلعت موسيقى سوكة *

*إنت عارف قصدي طبعًا *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## Twin (29 أبريل 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *إيه ده كله *
> 
> *ده إنت طلعت ... ُأستاذ تاريخ *
> 
> ...


 
*شكلك لحقت وقرتها ... وهتمسكها عليا ذله *
*ههههههههههههههه*

*يا عم عفا الله عما سلف *

*طال عمرك وعمر ال جنبك :smil12:*​


----------



## fredyyy (29 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يا عم عفا الله عما سلف *​
> 
> *طال عمرك وعمر ال جنبك :smil12:*​




*لا يا عم ... ما ليش دعوة بالسلف *

*أنا** كبيري ممكن أسِّلف الناس فلوس ... ومش عاوزها ... بس يبقوا طيبين *

*وبعدين شوفت إليِّ جنبي إزااااي ... أنا مش مشغَّل الكاميرة *

*كل الموضوع الأولاد بيقولوا لمامتهم ... حوشي يا ماما بابا حصلة حاجة ( لقوني بشد في شعري ) *

.


----------



## Twin (29 أبريل 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا يا عم ... ما ليش دعوة بالسلف *
> 
> *أن كبيري ممكن أسِّلف الناس فلوس ... ومش عاوزها ... بس يبقوا طيبين *
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههه*
*ليه ع السلف برده :smil12: والا :t33:*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2012)

*المصريين المسيحيين يدافعون عن مصرى مسلم ..... رغم ان الجيزاوى له افلام على اليو تيوب يهاجم فيها المسيحية, والمسلم المصرى باع اخيه المسلم لاجل ريالات طال عمره ....وهذا ما فعلته ريالات الوهابيين باخلاقيات مسلمى مصر

الخليجيين الذين يهاجمون مصر لا يعرفون ماذا تعنى كلمة حضارة .... وماذا تعنى كلمة بدوية .... لقد عشت سنة بالسعودية .... وانا اعنى كل كلمة قلتها .... 

لك الله يا مصرى ليقيك من كل ابناء الزنى الذين انجبتيهم طوال فترة سبيك على يد المحمديين ..... لكن النور أوشك على البزوغ ....

وستعود مصر للمسيح وستنقشع الظلمة المحمدية .....

يُغلق لأتيان الغرض من الموضع بكشف أخلاقيات ذو الذقون وذو الحجاب والنقاب ..... بأنهم مجرد مرتزقة ممكن شرائهم بمن يملك ريالات طال عمرة 
*


----------

